# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ποσειδών (των McDowall & Barbour) [Poseidon, Gothenburg, Celt]

## Nicholas Peppas

One of the first ships of McDowall & Barbour, _Poseidon_ had a very long and distinguished career, first as _Celt,_ then as *Gothenburg*, again as _Celt_ and then as *Poseidon*. She lasted probably 70-75 years!

Here Miramar is incorrect and has only scattered information that does not give her whole career




> IDNo:     5612288     Year:     1855
> Name: CELT         Launch Date:     9.55
> Type:     Cargo ship     Date of completion:     28.9.55
> Flag:     GBR         Keel:     
> Tons:     551         Link:     
> DWT:             Yard No:     
> Length overall:     Ship Design:     
> LPP:             Country of build:     
> Beam:         Builder: Lungley
> ...


Of course it is NOT correct she was deleted in 1914!  Also this information might be confusing her with another *Celt* built in 1854 in England and renamed _Gothenburg_ in the 1860s! This latter ship is quite famous because she became one of teh most famous Australian shipwrecks of the late 1800s.

Misinformation appears everywhere. Gerlina Harlaftis lists teh ship at 363 tons, which is far from correct.

_Celt_ was built in 1855 by Charles Lungley & Co. at Deptford Green in London. She had a tonnage of 531 tons, a length of 54.3 m, a width of 7.6 m, and a service speed of 9.3 knots. Unfortunately, soon after her completion, she was requisitioned by the British Navy for use during the Crimean War. 

Released in October 1856, she sailed for the _Union Line_ on December 24, 1856 from Southampton, england to Rio de Janeiro but was forced to return to Cowes Roads because of engine trouble. She left again on December 31, 1856 but had to return to Southampton on January 3, 1857 because she sprang a leak and the voyage was consequently cancelled. All this is well discussed in Bonsor's book over three pages!

P0.jpgP1.jpg

On May 17, 1857 she sailed from Liverpool to South America and made two round voyages. In October 1857 she made a sailing to Cape Town with the mail completing the voyage in 43 days. 

In 1862 she was sold to Charles Lungley as part payment for the larger mail ships he was building. Subsequently she was sold to _Balnerre_ of Rotterdam and renamed *Gothenburg*. 

In 1875, she was purchased by J. Meek of Newcastle, renamed *Celt* and had compound engines and new boilers installed. Her new speed was 13.6 knots. 

In 1885 she was under the ownership of Thames & Bristol Trading Co. Ltd of London.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> One of the first ships of McDowall & Barbour, _Poseidon_ had a very long and distinguished career, first as _Celt,_ then as *Gothenburg*, again as _Celt_ and then as *Poseidon*. She lasted probably 70-75 years!


In 1891 she was purchased by _McDowall & Barbour Line_ which became later  the Hellenic Steam Navigation Co. She was named *Poseidon*. 

Here is the complete text of an 1895 article by _Konstantinos Skokos_ published in his I_merologion tou Skokou (The Diary of Skokos)_. The article presents the early years of John McDowall, how the _McDowall & Barbour company_ was started and othet information. Then it clearly states the five most important ships of the company in the early days, _Athena, Margarita, Thetis, Hera_, and of course _Poseidon_!

McDowall 1895 p1.jpg

McDowall 1895 p2.jpg

McDowall 1895 p3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a complete schedule of the company in 1909

19120720 John.jpg

In 1910 she was acquired by J. Potamianos of Constantinople in 1910 and as such she did a large number of passenger routes both in the Ottoman Empire and later in Greece. J. Potamianos was Constantinople-based. I do not know if he was related to the Greek family, but he is listed in _A history of Greek-owned shipping_ by Gelina Harlaftis (Appendix 4.14) as a Greek shipowner of passenger ships in 1914 with ... one ship of 604 tons, without doubt the *Poseidon*!

Here is a schedule from August 5, 1920... And what a schedule: From Piraeus to Chalkis, around Euvoia and the Sporades all the way to Kymi and then ... non stop to Smyrna!

19200805 Poseidon.jpg

And then another one on May 29, 1921 to Zante, Lixouri and Argostoli!

19210529 Poseidon.jpg

In 1933 her name seems to have been deleted from the Lloyd Register of Shipping.

The closest I have to a photo of _Poseidon_ is a photo of another Charles Lungley ship of the same period and same tonnage!

Lun.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Here is a schedule from August 5, 1920... And what a schedule: From Piraeus to Chalkis, around Euvoia and the Sporades all the way to Kymi and then ... non stop to Smyrna!
> 
> 19200805 Poseidon.jpg
> 
> And then another one on May 29, 1921 to Zante, Lixouri and Argostoli!
> 
> 19210529 Poseidon.jpg


Nίκο, το ποιό πιθανό είναι τα δρομολόγια αυτά να αφορούν αυτό το Ποσειδών. Αυτό αναφέρεται και στις λίστες των ελληνικών πλοίων τόσο του 1914 όσο και του 1919, ενώ το Ποσειδών του Γ.Ποταμιάνου δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ θα μπορούσε να έχει αποφύγει την "αφάνεια" μιας και ήταν το πλοίο που τον Απρίλιο του 1899 έκανε δύο από τις πρώτες "κρουαζιέρες" που είναι καταγεγραμμένες. 
Μια προς Ιθάκη-Κεφαλλονιά στις 11/4 και μια προς τις Κυκλάδες δέκα μέρες αργότερα.

11-4-99 posidon john.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ θα μπορούσε να έχει αποφύγει την "αφάνεια" μιας και ήταν το πλοίο που τον Απρίλιο του 1899 έκανε δύο από τις πρώτες "κρουαζιέρες" που είναι καταγεγραμμένες. 
> Μια προς Ιθάκη-Κεφαλλονιά στις 11/4 και μια προς τις Κυκλάδες δέκα μέρες αργότερα.
> 
> 11-4-99 posidon john.jpg


Ο προαναφερομενος πριγκηψ της Εσσης ηταν ο Φρειδερικος Καρολος της Εσσης, πρωτος ξαδελφος της βασιλισσης Λουιζας της Δανιας, μητερας του Γεωργιου του πρωτου της Ελλαδος. 

Οσο για τον *Wilhelm D&#246;rpfeld*, οσοι εχουν σπουδασει αρχαιολογια τον θυμονται ως εκεινον που επεμενε οτι η Ιθακη του Οδυσσεα και το παλατι του ηταν στο Νυδρι της Λευκαδος. Φυσικα, πιο πριν συμετειχε στις ανασκαφες της Tροιας με τον Heinrich Schliemann. 

Το 1896 ιδρυσε την *Γερμανικη Σχολη Αθηνων* (http://www.dsathen.gr/) στην οποια πολλοι μαθητες της γενιας μου σπουδασαμε, και μαθαμε και γερμανικα

----------


## τοξοτης

> Here is a complete schedule of the company in 1909
> 
> 19120720 John.jpg
> 
> In 1910 she was acquired by J. Potamianos of Constantinople in 1910 and as such she did a large number of passenger routes both in the Ottoman Empire and later in Greece. J. Potamianos was Constantinople-based. I do not know if he was related to the Greek family, but he is listed in _A history of Greek-owned shipping_ by Gelina Harlaftis (Appendix 4.14) as a Greek shipowner of passenger ships in 1914 with ... one ship of 604 tons, without doubt the *Poseidon*!
> 
> Here is a schedule from August 5, 1920... And what a schedule: From Piraeus to Chalkis, around Euvoia and the Sporades all the way to Kymi and then ... non stop to Smyrna!
> 
> 19200805 Poseidon.jpg
> ...


Το παρακάτω < CELT > , κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη , μοιάζει με το < POSEIDON > που παράθεσε ο φίλος Nicholas.

Celt-06.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...es/Celt-06.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το παρακάτω < CELT > , κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη , μοιάζει με το < POSEIDON > που παράθεσε ο φίλος Nicholas.
> 
> Celt-06.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...es/Celt-06.jpg


Mοιάζει αλλά είναι το δεύτερο Celt ναυπήγησης 1866.
Να δούμε το πρώτο Celt - μετέπειτα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ:

posidon as celt.jpg
πηγή

Και μια αναφορά σε δρομολόγηση του μεταξύ Σμύρνης-Σύρου-Μερσίνας το 1892:
posidon mcdowall 92.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Mοιάζει αλλά είναι το δεύτερο Celt ναυπήγησης 1866.
> Να δούμε το πρώτο Celt - μετέπειτα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ:
> 
> posidon as celt.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> Και μια αναφορά σε δρομολόγηση του μεταξύ Σμύρνης-Σύρου-Μερσίνας το 1892:
> posidon mcdowall 92.jpg


Απ ότι φαίνεται σαν POSEIDON του αφαιρέθηκε ο μεσαίος ιστός.

----------


## Ellinis

> Απ ότι φαίνεται σαν POSEIDON του αφαιρέθηκε ο μεσαίος ιστός.


Μάλλον συγκρίνεις με λάθος πλοίο, αφού στο παρόν νήμα δεν έχει ανέβει φωτογραφία του ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ...αλλά ενός άλλου πλοίου που είχε ναυπηγηθεί στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο την ίδια περίπου περίοδο.

----------

